# [PPOTW] Which August game release are you most looking forward to?



## T-hug (Jul 28, 2013)

So this week's poll asks: Which August game release are you most looking forward to?
Spelunky and Skullgirls are also out in August. Please tell us in the comments if you are looking forward to a game that isn't in the poll choices.

 Previous Week - Will you be buying GTA V?
 Week 5 - Will you buy a Gateway 3DS Flashcard?
 Week 4 - Which system has the best controller? 
 Week 3 - Have you preordered a nextgen console yet? 
 Week 2 - Now MS has backtracked, will you? 
Week 1 - Who will sell the most hardware next gen? 

If you have an idea for a poll you would like to see on the portal just send me a PM with PPOTW in the title and your questions and answers for the poll.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 28, 2013)

Rise of the Triad Remake

http://store.steampowered.com/app/217140/ It says 31st but for us Europeans that's like end of the day so I count it as 1st of next month


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2013)

None of the above


----------



## Saketti (Jul 28, 2013)

Tales of Xillia [X]


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 28, 2013)

Uh, Etrian Oddysey is already out? Unless your talking about another region.

Either way, all my hype is for XIV. The beta did not disappoint and was all I was hoping for and more.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 28, 2013)

Woe is me, I don't like any of those. Killer Is Dead looks the most appealing (since FFXIV isn't a F2P), but I'm not gonna get it. So I didn't vote. Yay for not messing with results!


----------



## YayMii (Jul 28, 2013)

Nobody cares about rhythm games anymore...

I'm probably going to buy Project Diva F on Day 1 (there's nowhere offering pre-orders it seems), but if I had a job I'd probably vote FFXIV.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 28, 2013)

DuckTales AWhoohooo!
And then The Wonderful 101 which looks very cool 
But NOTHING owns DuckTales


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 28, 2013)

Duck Tales most definitely! 

After that in order:
Rayman Legends
FFXIV (if it gets a PC release, still don't know if they confirmed it yet, or cancelled the PC port.... )
Saints Row 4
Lost Planet 3


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2013)

The new Mario & Luigi, once it finishes making its long crawl to America.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 28, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> Duck Tales most definitely!
> 
> After that in order:
> Rayman Legends
> ...


FF*X*IV. Not FFIV.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 28, 2013)

Mario and Luigi: Dream Team


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jul 28, 2013)

DuckTales and Rayman Legends. Can you edit this poll so that we can vote for more than one choice?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 28, 2013)

Gabbynaruto said:


> DuckTales and Rayman Legends. Can you edit this poll so that we can vote for more than one choice?


You can't have two most excited games. Pick one!


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jul 28, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You can't have two most excited games. Pick one!


 
Man... Okay, time to toss a coin.


----------



## Arras (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm not hyped for any of the games on that list, really. The only games I'm currently looking forward to are Pokemon X/Y and Ace Attorney 5. And the ones people above me mentioned: I already finished both Mario and Luigi and Project Diva F  (but if I hadn't it would be one of those... probably PDF)


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Jul 28, 2013)

should add TMNT out of the shadows as one of the choices


----------



## T-hug (Jul 28, 2013)

Etrian Odyssey hits Europe in August.
I'm planning on doing this kind of poll the last week of every month however we can only add 10 options for the answers so next time it will be 9 games and 'other'.
Personally I'll go for Killer is Dead and get DuckTales when it's on sale or on plus. I remember playing it all summer as a kid with friends and now I think about it we were pretty damn good at the game completing it hundreds of times.
I just wish it was coming to Vita as well as Castle of Illusion, such a shame.
The Walking Dead is also coming to Vita in August but I have a feeling it's going to be DD only which really sucks. I've held off of playing it on consoles since the Vita announcement and now it turns out the Vita bundle just includes coupon codes to redeem on the PSN store. I reckon they will put each episode up on the store for £6-7.99 or buy a bundle for £30.
If there is no cart release for Vita I'll pick up the PS3 version used and buy 400 days from PSN. Just another shame as I like to support Vita as much as possible.


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 28, 2013)

none of them
Tales of Xillia is come out
NA, August 6, 2013
EU, August 9, 2013


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 28, 2013)

Couldn't give a crap about any of them, my August funding is set aside for Tales of Xillia (PS3) and Harvest Moon New Beginning (3DS).


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 28, 2013)

Mario and Luigi: Dream Team.
Not in the poll, but releasing for us in August.


----------



## LiamGore (Jul 28, 2013)

kingdom hearts 1.5 remix

EDIT: sorry looks like thats september now.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll be too busy playing through my backlog in August. Sorry...no new games for me.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 28, 2013)

Fuck all those games.

Tales of Xillia

I've pre-ordered the Collector's edition and now I just need to go and pre-order the limited edition to actually play.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 28, 2013)

None of the above, Tales of Xillia here also.


----------



## emigre (Jul 28, 2013)

Tales of Xillia for PS3 and Rayman Legends for Vita.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 28, 2013)

Pikmin 3 followed by  Mario & Luigi here. Then Ducktales if it goes on sale for $10.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 28, 2013)

Dragon's Crown is due on Aug. 6 for NA also. Looking forward to that game.


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 28, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> FF*X*IV. Not FFIV.


Thanks for that!  Fixed it.
I misspelled it by accident!


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 28, 2013)

Final Fantasy XIV A Realm Reborn


----------



## Dork (Jul 28, 2013)

>no Pikmin 3

Being an American is suffering.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 28, 2013)

everything above, excluding killer is dead,rayman legends and ducktales remastered.
i forgot about tales of xillia and dragon´s crown, yeah, them too.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, doesnt look like im really looking forward to anything here.

Wait doesnt Rune Factory 4 come out in August? oh nope, looks like its a september release.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 28, 2013)

ov3rkill said:


> Dragon's Crown is due on Aug. 6 for NA also. Looking forward to that game.


Damn didn't realize it was Dragons Crown already I'll be importing it for sure. It should really be in the poll too I'll see about getting the limit increased.
EDIT
Added the missing games and the poll count has increased to allow 15 replies so should be good for future months.


----------



## emigre (Jul 28, 2013)

Thug said:


> Damn didn't realize it was Dragons Crown already I'll be importing it for sure. It should really be in the poll too I'll see about getting the limit increased.
> I'll swap it for EO4 as that's already out in USA.


 

NISA are releasing Dragon's Crown in Europe.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 28, 2013)

emigre said:


> NISA are releasing Dragon's Crown in Europe.


 
But not until November right? F*** that wait!
I'll get from amazon UK 666media should have a load of copies week of release and VGP (more pricey though). 666media usually only add a couple of quid.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 28, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> Thanks for that!  Fixed it.
> I misspelled it by accident!


Oh, I thought you were talking about some kind of PC port for Final Fantasy 4. There is no PC port of FFXIV. It and the PS3 version are both being developed at the same time, so it's basically a multi-plat game. And yes, the PC version is still coming out.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 28, 2013)

I have FFXIV: ARR on preorder. If anyone wants to join up with me, I'll be on the Gilgamesh server.


----------



## earny (Jul 28, 2013)

i vote for others since pokemon X Y arent in the list


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 28, 2013)

earny said:


> i vote for others since pokemon X Y arent in the list


They also aren't coming out next month.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 29, 2013)

Splinter Cell, hands down. And SR4 for the laughs.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm stuck between Saints Row IV (GTA + Looney Tunes logic = Grand old time) and Rayman Legends. Origins was the best 2D platformer this generation, and if Legends is even half as good, it'll be a blast through and through.

Whichever wins, my wallet loses.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 29, 2013)

Killer is Dead or Splinter Cell


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 29, 2013)

None of them are really appealing to me, but if I had to pick one, I'd say Mario and Luigi, because why not?


----------



## jonthedit (Jul 29, 2013)

Saints Row IV;
Reason: I talked to the devs, they are extremely nice and finally listened to consumer request and added mod support!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 29, 2013)

Cool seems the poll got updated, voted for Tales of Xillia


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about some kind of PC port for Final Fantasy 4. There is no PC port of FFXIV. It and the PS3 version are both being developed at the same time, so it's basically a multi-plat game. And yes, the PC version is still coming out.


Thanks for the info!
I didn't knew that.. Great news then!


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 29, 2013)

I have to object to this poll.... mainly because M&L DT is already out in europe here. so it's released in july. Something else I have a problem with is there is no option to vote Project Diva F for the ps3. 

on-topic, pfft, not that great of amount of good titles this month I guess, and since I already bought several games I think I have to pass this month because of my budget. though sometimes these are emergency cases...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm really not too into gaming but I'll probably get Rayman Legends on the Vita since it'll be like $40 (if I even buy it in August).

Saint's Row IV has kinda lost it's appeal to me and like most things on this list I didn't even know it was coming out this soon. Shows how much I've been following game releases.


----------



## IBNobody (Jul 30, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> I have FFXIV: ARR on preorder. If anyone wants to join up with me, I'll be on the Gilgamesh server.


 
I'm trying to steer my friends to Gilgamesh as well. If we get enough players from here, we may be able to have a GBATemp LinkShell channel.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 31, 2013)

Too many T.T Dragons Crown, Killer is Dead, Wonderful101, One Piece Pirate Warriors 2, Tales Of Xillia, A Realm Reborn, Sir you are being hunted beta, Already got Mario and Luigi Dream Team. Maybe lost planet 3 but I personally lost interest after the original. And so many more i can't think of off the top of my head.

Also i would say Saints Row 4, but as it stands thats banned in Australia and i can't be bothered importing at this stage.


----------



## klim28 (Jul 31, 2013)

I love Ducktales but I don't have a unit it can run.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Dragon's Crown because of the serious lack of beat-em-ups this generation. Hopefully it's enough pick-up-and-play and not too much, "omg combine these 50 items to stand a chance against random crap all over the screen".*

edit - *because it's something I want to just play with friends, not 'embark on adventure' with friends like an MMO or Monster Hunter

I am actually a bit surprised there are so many people hyped about Ducktales. First, because I thought people on here were younger than that (it is literally the first game I can remember beating). Second, because it was seriously one of those games I only played because I was too stupid to know what good games were. Like, "ooh, this is a game thing, let me waste my life on this", was my general attitude towards games until I got a PS2.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 31, 2013)

DS1 said:


> Dragon's Crown because of the serious lack of beat-em-ups this generation.


 
Oh yeah...that's...that's why everyone is getting that game >.>
right.
mhm.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Oh yeah...that's...that's why everyone is getting that game >.>
> right.
> mhm.


 

Well I don't think it's because they loved Muramasa, I don't think I've even met anyone that's played that game.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 2, 2013)

Omg! Tales of Xillia! 

I'm getting it Friday next week.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 3, 2013)

Added missing games


emigre said:


> NISA are releasing Dragon's Crown in Europe.



The Vita version is already available on amazon UK shipped from Suffolk iirc. Only catch is that they are charging £47 for it!
I was set on importing the game but I'm so backlogged right now I may just wait for UK retail unless I can find it cheaper on ebay. I didn't mind dropping £50 on Muramasa as it was a nice LE and I got my money back selling it on ebay.
Dragons Crown is just the standard copy and with postage it's nearly £50!
I'm definitely getting the Vita version though, gotta support it as much as possible. I'll add you on psn if you want to coop?
Last I read the game cost just over 1mil to make and it's already made over 25mil!


----------

